

YC News traffic has propped up our Alexa ranking [stats] - blored

Before submitting a "a pic of our start-up [pic]"
 our Alexa one week rank was slightly over 1 million.<p>After submitting our Alexa rank in the past few days has jumped to 320 000 and now 295 803.<p>This was a result of about 700 unique visitors from YC News which also resulted in about 50 sign-ups for our release.<p>
Mark
======
budu3
What does ClutterMe.com do? There's no 'about' page.

~~~
budu3
From the comment, from Mark, below this artilce, it looks like they're
positioning themselves as a better facebook.
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/07/31/facebook-is-back-
th...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/07/31/facebook-is-back-this-time-
with-the-right-profiles/)

~~~
blored
Haha, you're awesome Budu3.

We're social networking with customizable webpages. So think facebook but
instead of profile pages, you get let's say, a Wiki-based profile page.

